# 99 Degrees



## firecracker_77 (Jul 19, 2013)

It's days like these when I'm melting that I count the days till stove weather.  Only about 3 months to go.   I would prefer to heat a space than have to cool it.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 19, 2013)

That is why most people in the south love the fall...not because winter is coming, but because summer is over.


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

All you people is a little bit crazy.  Winter can hold off for another 8 months as far as I am concerned.  Get a couple of cold weeks in March and then move right back into spring.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 19, 2013)

I live in the northern part of the country for a reason.  There's lots to do outside 10 months out of the year.  Even when it's below zero and snowy, I can snow shoe or ice fish.  All I want to do this time of the year is hide in my basement.


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

Scraping windows.  Plowing snow.  6" of clothing to walk outside....that sucks worse than mowing and bugs.


----------



## blujacket (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll take the cold over the heat. Easier to warm up than to cool off. I hate Summer.


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

I win.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 19, 2013)

the chick on the left leaves a bit more to the imagination....I bet she's naked under all those clothes.


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a vivid imagination and I can't even image the one on the left being a chick.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> Scraping windows. Plowing snow. 6" of clothing to walk outside....that sucks worse than mowing and bugs.


 

We have tropical humidity all summer long here in the Mid Atlantic.  I'll take shoveling snow over sweating like a pig and getting eaten alive by West Nile infested 'skeeters any day.
But then, we don't get as much snow as you, so maybe my tune would change if I lived in the midwest.


----------



## blujacket (Jul 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> View attachment 106567
> View attachment 106568
> 
> 
> I win.


 

You can see that on the internet or tv without your wife putting you in the doghouse.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 19, 2013)

Schools out, get out the BBQ, FInd a nice place to swim, Have COLD beer,take the kids(or the grandkids ) to the water park and enjoy the season. Im having a great summer with my 6 and 9 Yr old. They love the warm days,get blue lips when swimming anytime it under 90 Deg air temp. The cold wind will blow soon enough and back to school it is.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy but i just like change! I can't wait for winter come July and August and can't wait for summer come February and march!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm a snow lover, all the way!  I love winter just as much as some people love summer, I am outdoors all the time, no matter how cold or snowy it gets here.  BUT..........I DO love those teensie tiny bikinis on 'da girls in summertime, too!

I love all the different seasons, but winter is still my favorite.  This winter will be extra special in my remodeled great room, with my lovely wife snuggled up close to me by our stone clad fireplace!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> View attachment 106567
> View attachment 106568
> 
> 
> I win.


You BASSTURD.......NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 19, 2013)

It helps when your 48 YR old wife looks as good or better then the majority of the bikini wearers on the beach of any age. (Ill look for the pcs)


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

You might be right, Randy, but I don't want to see just one.  I want to see them ALL.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have a vivid imagination and I can't even image the one on the left being a chick.


spend more time in NH...


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

JEEEEZZZ.  Even a discussion of WEATHER morphs into half naked ladies...


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

firebroad said:


> JEEEEZZZ. Even a discussion of WEATHER morphs into half naked ladies...


 
Yer welcome.  (just teasing).

Truth be told, my favorite season is fall.  Comfy weather.  Good fishing.  Fall colors, etc.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> Yer welcome. (just teasing).
> 
> Truth be told, my favorite season is fall. Comfy weather. Good fishing. Fall colors, etc.


 
Wait till I upload a picture of me in a swimsuit.  That will put you off your feed for a while...


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey - I was trying to bring it back in line.

(for the record, I could eat a spaghetti sandwich while slopping the floor at a slaughter house, so I doubt it.)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 19, 2013)

firebroad said:


> JEEEEZZZ. Even a discussion of WEATHER morphs into half naked ladies...


Were trying to find the benefits of HOT weather. Bikini watching is one you cant enjoy at most other times of the year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> It's days like these when I'm melting that I count the days till stove weather. Only about 3 months to go. I would prefer to heat a space than have to cool it.


 This cold front coming in will give us these temps for the next four nights, 69,50,47 & 58.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 19, 2013)

Shadow&Flame said:


> That is why most people in the south love the fall....


 
I live in New England and even here I prefer the fall. Its my favorite time of year actually. Id be fine to be put into hibernation and skip over July/August each year.

Today they are predicting a heat index of 104


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I live in New England and even here I prefer the fall. Its my favorite time of year actually. Id be fine to be put into hibernation and skip over July/August each year.
> 
> Today they are predicting a heat index of 104


I live for Fall, Too!!  The only consolation for Summer is the vegetables and flowers.  
Odd thing, Monday and Tuesday it was in the 90's yet I could handle it.  Same temps yesterday and today, but with a dewpoint of over 70%.  Made it intolerable.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 19, 2013)

They upped todays forecast to 99F with a heat index of 110.

Time to move to Alaska


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 19, 2013)

I loves winter and I look much better with more clothes on.....


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 19, 2013)

The price of power in New England is also ramping up. $541 per MWhr wholesale (that's 54 cents a KW for generation only) around 2 PM today. Just wait until the smart meters start to bill residential customers what the actual costs for power are at any given moment.

At least the wind is blowing so the local windmills are actually turning when we need to power.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 19, 2013)

peakbagger said:


> that's 54 cents a KW for generation only)


Yikes.  Are you serious?  What do you pay at the meter? Must be a surge in NG costs?


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Still hasn't hit 60F this morning and it's almost noon. We've only hit the low 70s in the past couple afternoons. Such is marine air. I'll be glad when the fulltime sunshine returns. Looks like that will start tomorrow.


----------



## lukem (Jul 19, 2013)

Truck thermometer read 79* at 6:30 this morning....and everything was covered in dew...how's THAT for humidity.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2013)

Having the heat equivalent of a blizzard. A/C running costing around $40 a month with no hauling fuel in two or three times a day. No ashes to clean out and no having to set up night fires. Don't have to plow and shovel humidity and it never blocks my driveway or knocks down trees on the power lines.

I think I will just go with this for a while.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 19, 2013)

this kinda heat just makes the hornets that much more fiesty. we've had a pretty nice hot breeze most of the day...the old convection oven technique. I think the pine trees are starting to lean over looking for shade.


----------



## USMC80 (Jul 19, 2013)

102 here with index at 110


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

It's been so hot, trees are whistling for dogs.


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 19, 2013)

> I live in New England and even here I prefer the fall. Its my favorite time of year actually. Id be fine to be put into hibernation and skip over July/August each year.


+1

It's so hot out, I saw a dog chasing a cat, and they were both walking.

Way into work @ 5am 80 degrees, the sun hadn't come up YET!

My central air is worth every penny.

KC


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 19, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Yikes. Are you serious? What do you pay at the meter? Must be a surge in NG costs?


 
Lots or reasons for high power prices when there is demand. A big factor is the there are chokepoints on some of the external transmission lines. Maine has lots of wind plants and several biomass plants that cant export power into the gird as the lines are too small. I would expect natural gas availability may also be driving up prices. The former Enron traders need to make a buck for whomever hired them


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 19, 2013)

peakbagger said:


> Lots or reasons for high power prices when there is demand. A big factor is the there are chokepoints on some of the external transmission lines. Maine has lots of wind plants and several biomass plants that cant export power into the gird as the lines are too small. I would expect natural gas availability may also be driving up prices. The former Enron traders need to make a buck for whomever hired them


Good time to be off-grid, eh?


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Good time to live where we are Sprinter. We are very fortunate here.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 19, 2013)

The one good thing about this hot weather:  The coffee in my travel mug that I didn't finish on the way to work is just as hot as when I left it in the morning. 

Batten down the hatches Zap.  Relief is on the way.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Good time to live where we are Sprinter. We are very fortunate here.


Amen... Thankful every day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 19, 2013)

Winter: Snowmobiling, watching the fire, reading, movie watching . . . nothing better than to wake up to a freshly fallen snow coating the world around us in pure white, sun glistening off the snow and ice

Spring: Black flies and mud . . . but it has some warm days that tempt you to go outside and seeing the first feline willows, daffodils and tulips of the year is always nice . . . not to mention hearing those spring peepers

Summer: ATVing, geocaching, camping, swimming . . . seeing a sunset some time past 8:30, watching the fire flies, going on a camping trip and watching the stars, waking up with the birds at 4:30 a.m. and seeing a gorgeous sunset . . . or sun rise.

Fall: Ideal for hiking, fewer tourists, changing foliage, fewer bugs . . . there are few things prettier than the riot of color in the classic New England town

I kind of am partial to all the seasons . . . they all have their benefits.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2013)

Put the slow cooker on the deck today to cook a roast without adding heat to the house. Usually takes eight to ten hours on low. Darn thing was done in just under five hours.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2013)

As usual, you seem to put it all in perspective, FFJake.

BBart, WoW


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 19, 2013)

I like all the season and will take the heat as long as we have it. Hot weather seems to come and go way faster than cold. If I could have anything I would like to have daylight longer in the winter months...that's one thing I don't like about winter.


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 19, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Winter: Snowmobiling, watching the fire, reading, movie watching . . . nothing better than to wake up to a freshly fallen snow coating the world around us in pure white, sun glistening off the snow and ice
> 
> Spring: Black flies and mud . . . but it has some warm days that tempt you to go outside and seeing the first feline willows, daffodils and tulips of the year is always nice . . . not to mention hearing those spring peepers
> 
> ...


You'll relate to this Jake.  Summer is wildland season, winter is structure season.  Fun to be had in all seasons.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Put the slow cooker on the deck today to cook a roast without adding heat to the house. Usually takes eight to ten hours on low. Darn thing was done in just under five hours.


Yowser! That's hot.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 20, 2013)

The only problem I have with half naked women is that I have a daughter and am dreading the feeling of young teens trying to paw at her someday.  Ugh!

I agree with many on here.  I like the change each year, but it's the extremes of heat and cold that are not pleasant.  Snow is a pain, but I love burning all winter and don't mind the labor.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice forecast tonight,kind of cold for this time of year but feel good.
*TonightJul 24​*


75°FObserved High1:45 pm​53°F​Mostly C​


----------



## firebroad (Jul 25, 2013)

Woke up to 67.  I'm in HEAVEN!


----------



## rideau (Jul 26, 2013)

My favorite time:  hands down, sunrise and the next few hours, any time of year.


----------



## begreen (Jul 28, 2013)

I just got back from a foray up north and east of the mountains. It was 98F, but a very dry heat and there was a good stiff breeze. I was surprised at how tolerable it was as long as you had a lake to jump into.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 30, 2013)

begreen said:


> I just got back from a foray up north and east of the mountains. It was 98F, but a very dry heat and there was a good stiff breeze. I was surprised at how tolerable it was as long as you had a lake to jump into.


 
A lake would definitely make things easier. It suddenly cooled off in the last 7 days. Really quite nice. I'm ok with these temps....70s everyday here. I could handle this for the rest of August, although it won't last. 6 to 7 weeks till the first fire of the season.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 30, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Woke up to 67. I'm in HEAVEN!


 
I love the 50s and 60s.  Maybe even upper 40's at night with a small fire to take the chill off.


----------

